# Can a 190 Visa holder study?



## pinnoy (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi, 
Just a quick question. Can a 190 Visa holder, or a similar working visa holder apply to study at a college/TAFE/University too?..or should he make some modifications to his visa status?


----------

